# Yeti Tundra 35Qt. Cooler



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Damn nice looking cooler. It's good to know some one is stocking them right down the road. Now where's my government check at???


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

how tall is that cooler...overall measurements please.
thx Jan.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

> how tall is that cooler...overall measurements please.
> thx Jan.


21 x 15-1/2 x 15-3/8

http://www.theskiffshop.com/yeti/tundra.html

It's the 35qt


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I love those Yeti coolers. They ain't cheap, but they're gorgeous and they REALLY keep their cool for a long while. And don't tell anyone, but Ron beats the tar out of my BW price on those coolers.  Boring azz website though. How about some flash or something? Some chicks maybe? Anything. I am falling asl.....zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

He told me the less money he spends on his website... the less his customers have to pay for their product... ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> He told me the less money he spends on his website... the less his customers have to pay for their product... ;D


hmmm, I was thinking he spent all his extra money on boats and motors. :-/


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> How about some flash or something?  Some chicks maybe?  Anything. I am falling asl.....zzzzzzzzzz


lol. Ron if you need some help with the site let me know.. ;D

I just want one of those awesome stickers!


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Saw a yeti cooler at Bass Pro a few weeks back. They only had one--it was impressive.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice Cooler.. me like..

any Yeti trade in program ?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes Sam. You trade in some money, and Ron trades you a cooler!! ;D


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

Another satisfied customer of YETI 35 qt. tundra cooler 
Promp delivery nicely packaged 
Capt. Ron has great customer service which worked around my crazy schedule 
Very nice product


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW !!! Nice add-on to the boat and will work very well for the three day trips to ENP and be on...


----------

